# Peppermint Patty



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

This really does smell like a peppermint patty to me. I have lots of chocolate soap left from last Christmas that didn't sell so I was looking for a way to use some of it up. I think it turned out nice! THe white portion is not GM soap but a straight coconut oil soap superfatted at 20% so it isn't drying (and it's very white). I discount the water at 40% and it still takes forever and a day to trace. I made this last night around 9 and was able to cut it at 7 this a.m. It gets nice and hard quickly. My only mistake was that I miscalculated how much of the white soap to make and it wasn't enough. I'm going to cut the bars a little thicker so they have the correct weight to them. And I think I'm going to make another batch or two for Christmas gifts.


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

That is beautiful!!!! I love the look of the chocolate in white. I looks like a cake of some kind. I bet it smell like it could be eaten...yummy!
What do you us to cut the soap? I like the wavy look.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

It's a wavy cutter that I think is used for cheese and veggie slicing. One drawback is that the ends only have one wavy side.


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Very nice! I love the crisp white. I did a peppermint patty soap this year too. Also trying to get rid of my chocolate frangrance!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

very very nice all my choc sold right away last year and their begging for more.


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Yum, looks like Breyer's mint chocolate chip icecream.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

That is just beautiful! Vicki


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

Very pretty Kathy! Do you use Lillian's 3X Peppermint?

Sara


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

No, I still have some peppermint from Susan I bought a while back. One of these days I'll run out and then I hope Lillian does another coop.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

That is very pretty soap....
Great job
Barbara


----------



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

Did someone say peppermint??! Wow, what a pretty soap. How does it taste :biggrin

Trisha


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

homeacremom said:


> Yum, looks like Breyer's mint chocolate chip icecream.


 Yes. Just what I was thinking. Yum... wish I had some (ice cream that is) You made me hungry.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You do know Kathy that every single one of us will have copied your soap by the weekend  Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

How's that saying go? Imitation is the greatest form of flattery. :LOL


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

ooohhh very pretty.

Sheryl


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

That is one gorgeous soap!!! 

Yep I feel a batch in the making, I still think I have some grandma's hot cocoa running around.


Autumn


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Very Pretty! My chocolate never sells either - most food scents don't around here, but that is very nice!


----------

